# Plastic Worm Survey



## The Solution (Nov 15, 2010)

My smack tackle survey gave me a good response as to what cranks and lipless lures to use in an area where shad is the primary forage. So now am gonna ask the bass pros which plastic worms will land the most bass. Thanks for the advice in advance.


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)

senkos. color depends on water clarity and location


----------



## redman84 (Mar 12, 2010)

Senko's and shaky heads rigged wacky. The color I have been most productive with is cinammon color by yamamoto baits. Hope this helps.


----------



## mhumpjr (Mar 4, 2010)

Does "wacky rigged" mean just hooked through the center of the worm? I read an article a long time ago about i think.


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)

mhumpjr said:


> Does "wacky rigged" mean just hooked through the center of the worm? I read an article a long time ago about i think.


yes thats what wacky rigged means


----------



## The Solution (Nov 15, 2010)

you guys think these are better than gulp, refering to senko?


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Senkos are awesome worms and super versatile. Not saying that berkeley doesn't have a place in my tackle box as well. green pumpkin black fleck is the best color of senko in my opinion.


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

Can't argue with the Senkos. I also use the Strike King Super Finesse worms. They float so I like to use them on a Carolina rig to float about 12" off the bottom. I reel them very slowly so they look like they're foraging for food and a couple of short, quick rod jerks looks like they're picking some up.


----------



## Opiedog (Jan 7, 2009)

Honestly, I caught more 12 - 15 inch bass last year on 4 inch stick worms in Pumpkin Seed that were sold in a "field test" pack on special by Gander Mountain a few years ago. 
It got to the point where I would watch the fish swim around with them for a while before setting the hook. I was fishing very shallow and extremely weed choked water. I was consistently catching fish from April through June. It was my first real success with plastic baits.
Man, I'd love to find some more. They held up very well and the bass would hold on to them forever.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Guess I'm old school, but I like Culprit augertails. 6&7" in shad color is my favorite, rigged texas style. Must just be my bad luck, but I have never caught or got a bite on a wacky rig.


----------



## mhumpjr (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks Abu...I looked it up on youtube and saw a couple videos, but I didn't get the presentation. I assume since it was early in the season(in the video) you work it slow? I also saw a video where a guy was using a shaky head and a "floating", so when I was at Meijer today I bought a bag of 5" senkos that were on clearance that I thought looked similar. I watched the video again to get an idea of how they rigged the worm to the shaky head and realized that it was an entirely different version of plastic worm that I bought. The one on the video had a streamlined tail (flat side) versus the "barrel" type tail of what I bought. They referred to the one in the video as a floating worm. Does anybody have an idea what this is? I'll try to add the link to this post but it may not work.






Thanks!


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

likewise a culprit fan. have numerous styles and sizes of worms

HB


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Manns Jellies...I bought a bunch of them back in the day and still use them


----------



## dillon basser (Feb 1, 2011)

Hand poured worms from bobs out door supply.


----------



## bcarmean (Jun 28, 2007)

Berkley PowerBait Original Power Worm 7''.. My go to bait, color depends on water. Texas rigged with pegged tungsten.


----------



## tightline67 (Sep 24, 2009)

mhumpjr said:


> Thanks Abu...I looked it up on youtube and saw a couple videos, but I didn't get the presentation. I assume since it was early in the season(in the video) you work it slow? I also saw a video where a guy was using a shaky head and a "floating", so when I was at Meijer today I bought a bag of 5" senkos that were on clearance that I thought looked similar. I watched the video again to get an idea of how they rigged the worm to the shaky head and realized that it was an entirely different version of plastic worm that I bought. The one on the video had a streamlined tail (flat side) versus the "barrel" type tail of what I bought. They referred to the one in the video as a floating worm. Does anybody have an idea what this is? I'll try to add the link to this post but it may not work.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7-xktoD6rw
> 
> Thanks!


 Looks like a berkley hand pour, seems like those are getting hard to find . I had really good luck with the berkley "shakeyhead" worm last year. I think some brands call their floating worm a "trick worm" but could never get a straight answer on that from anybody. And even then, its a good idea to take and dump the bag in your sink, i have found that even out of the same bag, you will have some worms that dont really float, some that do, and some that really shoot to the surface. Not sure if im even still talking about your question .... LOL But thanks for the vid


----------



## mhumpjr (Mar 4, 2010)

tightline67 said:


> Looks like a berkley hand pour, seems like those are getting hard to find . I had really good luck with the berkley "shakeyhead" worm last year. I think some brands call their floating worm a "trick worm" but could never get a straight answer on that from anybody. And even then, its a good idea to take and dump the bag in your sink, i have found that even out of the same bag, you will have some worms that dont really float, some that do, and some that really shoot to the surface. Not sure if im even still talking about your question .... LOL But thanks for the vid


Well, I'm thinking that I'm going to have to go to Bass Pro and see what they have. I'm planning on getting out more this year, so I'm trying to build up my arsenal. My twin boys are two now, so it's time to start them out spilling bait, throwing rocks in the water, and maybe catching a fish or two.


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth (Apr 13, 2004)

Yum's verson of the Senko, the Dinger, in LPT. Don't like the F2 stuff. I'll take the LPT version any day. If you don't set the hook quickly, the bass will swallow the hook. They don't let em go! Any color.


----------



## Lunkers (Mar 8, 2007)

Senko's, Roboworms, and GULP! Netcraft has some nice worms as well. Manns and Culprit also get bit good.Its all about the angler more than the fish. Every angler has to use what they have their confidence in. It also depends on the presentation. I like Senko's and Roboworm Hand Pours on a drop shot(Texas/Wacky or Nose Hook). Netcraft has nice shaky head worms.I will take a big Texas Rigged 10-12" Ribbon Tails when fishing ledges at deeper southern reservoirs. Every worm made will catch fish, not all will catch the fisherman.


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

Most of the bass I have caught the last few years have been caught on a black Zoom trick worm, rigged wacky with a circle hook. 90 percent of my bass fishing is farm ponds.


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

Another vote for Senko's.

I hate fishing rubber worms, but Senko's make it worth it.

Althought I will say stock up. They are somewhat brittle.

The amount of salt in them makes them break easily.

I went through an entire package of them in 2 outings last year, and they were the only ones I had. Tried a knock off version of them that I was able to find near the place we were fishing and they sucked in comparison.


----------



## CatBassCrap (Apr 25, 2008)

Senkos!!! Not telling my color cause they always sell out.


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

4" Berkley Power Pulse Worm, if you can find 'em.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

CatBassCrap said:


> Senkos!!! Not telling my color cause they always sell out.


Must be a well kept secret!  LOL!........................................


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

if your fishing a worm to drag, ones that float are usually far more productive. look for ones that claim to float. if it does not say one way or another, its a crap shoot. senkos are awesome, the key to making them last is make sure you are setting the hook only when bass strike it. if your tearing into hook sets everytime you feel a nibble from a bluegill, you will ruin them in no time, sometimes without having caught a fish.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Senko - no doubt about it


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

Senko's are a money bait but don't over look the pre rigged "bass stopper" worms.
Those cheap $1.50 worms flat out catch bass. In a farm or local pond thats the first bait I go to- add a split shot 18 in up the line--twitch-twitch --BAM 

The big bass in the avitar pic fell victom to a purple bass stopper worm.


----------

